# Is it possible to remove items from status bar?



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction if it's possible to remove the time and battery from the status bar? I'd even be willing to lose the wifi, gps and signal strength as well.

Thanks

EDIT: Running the EP1Q GummyCharge rom


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

corys00 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction if it's possible to remove the time and battery from the status bar? I'd even be willing to lose the wifi, gps and signal strength as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Running the EP1Q GummyCharge rom


this will be available when we finish tsm.


----------



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Will this feature be part of tsm in gummycharge 2.0? Thanks.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

corys00 said:


> Will this feature be part of tsm in gummycharge 2.0? Thanks.


Yup. Its in tsm parts.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

